# An encouraging 24 hours: pics



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Left my trailcam out at my newest spot (since my cam got stolen at my other spot!!). Left it yesterday evening at this time, and went back today to do a bit of mowing for the landowner and lock the cam up with a cable. I checked the cam, and was excited when I saw a '33' on the LCD readout! I expected most of the pictures to be of a doe and her fawn that I see at the site everytime I walk up to it. 3 bucks though (at least, I'll have to study the pictures more to determine if there are more). Let me know if you guys count the same 3! There is one little 8, and 2 nice 8/10's. I threw in some doe/fawn pics just for kicks. The location is Franklin County. Eastern. Within 270. Possibly well within, at that 

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/565579752LqaNsS?vhost=good-times


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice bucks...looks like you have a lot to look forward too this year.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Unless you are hunting in one of the city sponsered hunts, you can not take a buck in city limits.. Urban tags are does only...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Incorrect. You can use regular permits within urban zones, per Ohio regulations. If you are still confused, call Brad Kiger, the Franklin County Wildlife Officer.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Update: Checked it again yesterday, 2nd 24 hour period. Saw one definite new buck (small but tall 8) and also a ghostly bigger buck. May have been one from the past night. Will update the album later. I have attached an edited version of one of the pictures, to make it clearer.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

nice bucks mushi, just got me a trail cam today, probaly get it out this week sometime, but ill only be checking it every 3 weeks probaly cuz my best hunting spot is 45 minutes away


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I saw a huge racked buck off of 161 near 270 yesterday around 7:45 PM. He was walking across an open field.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jusr curious what are u using as bait? corn or ? Ive been trying c-mere deer and havg been getting decent results.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm using corn, and will be putting a trophy rock at the site later today. I have been checking the camera every few days, but these big guys havn't come back since. I'm seeing a few smaller ones, and that's it.

Stump: I think I know which field you mean. I see deer there a lot in the evenings, especially in that powerline cut.


----------

